
It's Not The Same, But It's All Stealing - jack-r-abbit
http://stevemillerrock.blogspot.com/2012/12/its-not-same-but-its-all-stealing.html
======
aioprisan
Actually, it's not the same. Instagram is a free application and they have the
right to monetize the data that you volunteer to them, per the terms of
service. Instagram is not stealing from you when you willingly upload your
photos there and use them to modify and maintain your collection, at no cost
to you.

